# 52 Super Series App Now AvailableGet The App! 52 Super Series App - iOS and Android a



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

*52 Super Series App Ready for Download*

52 Super Series App - iOS and Android available - iTunes App Store apple.co/1UPhzBN - Google Play bit.ly/1OPZ750 App from Virtual Eye. Cascais Cup racing starts on Sept. 16. Live action streaming broadcasts with commentary Sept. 18-20 on 52SuperSeries.com


----------



## SpeedRacer (Jul 29, 2015)

Live broadcasts of remaining Cascais Cup races start tomorrow (Fri) at 1300hrs Cascais time.


----------

